# Anker Dashcam Duo Finally



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I just ordered one of these, haven't gotten it yet, but thought I'd let you all know about the sale now.
Anker finally released a dual camera for us drivers. It basically is a knock off of the vantrue N2pro dual, but cheaper.

https://community.anker.com/t/introducing-dashcam-duo-20-launch-discount/69421https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NP8XQ31/?tag=ubne0c-20
It's selling on amazon for $130, but right now they have a 15% off coupon AND you can stack that with the promo 20% off code: "dashcam2" until june 15th and get about $45 off. $95 for a dual cam is pretty good. It's brand new so who knows if it's any good, but all my other anker charging stuff so far has been great so I'm taking a chance. Although I did see coupons for n2 pro bringing it's price down to $140ish recently as well.

The differences between n2pro, are that the anker includes gps. You can't do 1440p front only on anker, but why by a dual cam if you aren't going to use inside cam? Also the anker has a capacitor instead of battery for heat, although they're a bit unclear on storage temperature range.

I also ordered their hardwire kit for $16 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q3V6C1C/?tag=ubne0c-20
Has anyone ever used an OBD2 hardwire kit for a dashcam? Is it safe to use them? do they really shut off when battery gets low or will it kill battery if so

and finished it with a 128gb sandisk high endurance microsd for $25. I thought about splurging for the samsung pro endurance people online recommended, but since I drive 14 hour shifts sometimes, I might end up buying a 2nd microsd card anyways, in which case the price is getting up there. 
Has anyone used this card?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NY23WBG/?tag=ubne0c-20
Buying a dashcam in the first place was an insurance splurge for me already given how little I end up earning from driving.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

its telling me that promo code is invalid


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> its telling me that promo code is invalid


Sorry about that I posted the wrong code. The code is *DASHDUO2*

You can also follow the link I posted for ankers forums to look for code. sometimes Anker changes the codes after a while or has different codes for different countries.

*Also when I bought it, you don't see both discounts until you get to the final checkout page. And oddly when you go to choose credit card it calls the discounts "promotional balance".*


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Sorry about that I posted the wrong code. The code is *DASHDUO2*
> 
> You can also follow the link I posted for ankers forums to look for code. sometimes Anker changes the codes after a while or has different codes for different countries.
> 
> *Also when I bought it, you don't see both discounts until you get to the final checkout page. And oddly when you go to choose credit card it calls the discounts "promotional balance".*


good stuff, it's in my cart til i pull the trigger


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I just ordered one of these, haven't gotten it yet, but thought I'd let you all know about the sale now.
> Anker finally released a dual camera for us drivers. It basically is a knock off of the vantrue N2pro dual, but cheaper.
> 
> https://community.anker.com/t/introducing-dashcam-duo-20-launch-discount/69421https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NP8XQ31/?tag=ubne0c-20
> ...


Another difference between this and the Vantrue N2 pro is the Viewing Angles.
Vantrue is 170deg front, 140deg rear
Anker is 155deg front, and a disappointing 110deg rear

I experimented with a 120deg camera facing to the rear and felt that the view was too narrow for my liking, so an even narrower 110deg from the Anker Cam is a deal breaker for me. Much of the front seat action is cut off. ( you can see in the pic, the driver and especially the front rider leaning toward the middle to get "in frame")

The other features look good though. I have an Anker product and really like it, and the quality is good, so hopefully its the same for this cam.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Yea I figured I'd give it a shot. I can always return it if it's terrible. Going to go install it tomorrow.


----------



## Moving_Target (May 6, 2019)

Nice, thanks for heads up.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Glad to see more Uber dashcams!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Love Anker, though with my Vantrue working like a champ, I'm not in the market for a new camera at the moment. I'd really like to see it on their actual site though. Give me a spec sheet. How big of Micro SD card can it take?


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Love Anker, though with my Vantrue working like a champ, I'm not in the market for a new camera at the moment. I'd really like to see it on their actual site though. Give me a spec sheet. How big of Micro SD card can it take?


It takes a 128gb. Yea they've been sketchy on specs since it's such a new product. Most the specs are buried on Amazon page or in responses to questions on Amazon. But some are hidden like the temperature was only in an infographic and not text at first.

They sent reviewers beta units a few weeks ago. My guess is this is still beta-ish, which is partly why they were offering being discounts so they could get feeedback/Amazon reviews before they launched wide. They only announced in on their own forum and on emails you had to sign up for.

I installed mine yesterday. It was a pain finding a spot in my car to put it. I have a large rearview mirror and the top of my windshield has black dots across it to block some sun but ruins front cam image and getting it angled just so to get the outer backseats without being totally hidden by headrests was a challenge. I think it's fine now but it's like half way down my windshield which is less then preferable. I did like the little plastic crowbar tool they give you to shove the cord under trim. I managed to hide all but 1 inch of wire in 1 spot and only put 3 small scratches on A pillar trim without behaving to remove anything. Although it definitely nicked the up the rubber in the cable but it's fairly thick so I doubt it went through casing m Removing trim can be a pain especially since a lot of times you have to replace super specific plastic fasteners before reinstalling.

The 1.5inch screen is basically useless. So I had to keep popping card out and putting it in laptop to check angles and then start over moving it around. Would've been nice if they'd given a suction mount to test with even though I planed on using the 3m tape permanent mount. They actually gave me 2 of the permanent mounts and I assume 1 was supposed to be the suction mount. I ended up using some painters tape and an assistant to test fit it.


----------

